# Ammo for xds



## Hammer (Apr 10, 2018)

What ammo is everyone using in these subs.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Everyone doesn't use any one particular ammunition type or brand. We come up with what we believe works best for our use based on reading and personal research at the range as well as the use we might intend for it. This means you're likely to get very different answers depending on what often is well thought out ideas but different outcomes for each. Mine are below, but it would be best if you'd be a little more detailed.

What caliber do you have? You'd have to read the manual to see if it's +P capable. I don't know much about the steel used to make guns imported from Croatia. You also need to tell us what use you intend for it. The ammunition might be very different for range practice and personal defense. 

For range ammo, I look for inexpensive solutions which have the same bullet weight and same velocity as my defense ammo so my practice mirrors the recoil of my personal defense. If yours is 9mm, I'd not use 115 grain bullets. For practice, I personally like American Eagle in 124 grain for 9mm and 230 grain for 45 ACP. I don't shoot 40 caliber. For any caliber in this size pistol, I only really like Speer Gold Dot Short Barrel. I believe it's the absolute best choice for a defensive ammunition. Gold Dots are true bonded bullets with nickel plated brass, reliable expansion and penetration. They don't have a scary name which could affect a jury or a prosecutor if the situation arose. I would hope not, but names like Zombie Extreme, Critical Duty and others might be used against someone who otherwise is the victim. "Gold Dot" isn't scary to the uninitiated. Moreover, I think it's the best. My second choice for defense would be Federal HST in any of the three calibers your gun is available in.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

If it's a .45 go with 185 grain Hornady Critical Defense or similar weight. HPR here in Arizona makes 150 grain "Black OPS" OTF (open tip frangible) ammunition if you can find it. But I believe they closed last fall and another company Ammo, Inc. bought them out. It's unclear at this time whether they will continue the "Black OPS" OTF line of ammo. Because of the recoil that these small .45's have, the lighter weight bullets are more manageable. Of course you can safely use heavier weight bullets in these guns, but it makes them more difficult to shoot accurately. If it's a .9mm you can use just about anything but the same rules apply. I don't know if you bought an XDS or not or are planning to buy one? If not go for the Mod 2 version, they've drastically improved the grip along with some other slight modifications. I've got both, the original's grip is like a cheese grater and has a somewhat awkward feel. As of yet I don't think Springfield offers an XDS Mod 2 in .9mm.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll use any 230 grain hollow point with a good reputation, in my XDs45. All of the major brands make a bullet that is designed to expand at the normal velocities expected from 3" barreled handguns. All we have to go by are gelatin tests, which don't cover all of the possible variables in a typical self defense episode, so bullet performance in a given situation is a crap shoot. Basically, I want a round that will function properly and consistently shoot to point of aim. After that, it's up to the shooter to hit the target and to be aware of where his misses might impact. Practice ammo needs to have similar recoil effect as a SD round, and impact near the point of aim. Lots of choices.

For 9mm, I find that 147 grain ammo shoots closest to point of aim in my subcompacts, but most folks seem to prefer 124 grain. I avoid 115 grain practice ammo, because it tends to shoot low in my guns. A heavier bullet raises the POI, with everything else being equal.

You just have to shoot it and see what your gun 'likes.'


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I use Federal Eagle ammo. Cheap ammo doesn't work...fwiw. I use 147 gr 9mm in my glock 19. Practice with what you shoot?
124 gr ammo works good also. Try different bullet weights.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 10, 2018)

Sorry I forgot to give more information. It will be used as a carry gun, it is a 45. I was just wondering if my other 45 ammo. Just wondering.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Hammer said:


> Sorry I forgot to give more information. It will be used as a carry gun, it is a 45. I was just wondering if my other 45 ammo. Just wondering.


Not a problem, my friend and welcome to our forum. Make it your home. Lots of very fine people here and now you're one of us. I love 45 ACP and have shot it for many years. Currently my EDC (every day carry) is a S&W M&P 9mm Shield and my primary home pistol is a Walther PPQ in 9mm, I prefer 45 and will be going back probably this year. I've tried 9mm for a few years now and like it, but I really like throwing that larger pumpkin ball out there. I'm with you. Personally, I don't find 45 any more snappy than 9mm. I think any 45 ammo you have should be fine.

My advice still stands. I mostly use Federal American Eagle 230 grain for practice and Speer Gold Dots for self defense in 230 grains as well. If you like throwing that pumpkin ball down range, make it a real 230 grain pumpkin ball. That's for my 1911 handguns. For a shorter barrel like yours, I'd advise the Gold Dot Short Barrel version and here's why. Speer uses a slightly faster powder so it doesn't create as much muzzle flash out of that shorter barrel and doesn't flash blind you at night. They also blend in a little additional flash suppressant. All Gold Dots and most modern defense ammunition by the top tier makers use flash suppressant, but the short barrel version is better blended for those shorter barrels.

I always try my defense ammo at night whether hand loaded or store bought and I pay attention to what makes a bright white flash or a softer orange glow. After that white flash, all you see is purple blobs for a couple of seconds up to a minute. If the bad guy is not dead, he could pop you on the head with a ball-peen hammer when you're blinded. I'd rather he be blinded by the strobe on my flashlight. This way I've blinded him, identified him and made sure there was not an innocent behind him. None the less, I hope I never need this. Just in case. Get a lot of practice and training.

Take care, 
Craig


----------



## printlesswear (Apr 17, 2018)

I use Federal HST 124 grain standard pressure.

I've shot about 500 rounds through it and have had 0 failures.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks for the info I am trading a shotgun for this pistol, I do have a pretty good understanding of pistols just wanted to hear what everyone is using. I was looking at the smith sheild in 45. I am definitely a 45 guy, Because sometimes being fat and slow is a good thing.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Hammer said:


> Thanks for the info I am trading a shotgun for this pistol, I do have a pretty good understanding of pistols just wanted to hear what everyone is using. I was looking at the smith sheild in 45. I am definitely a 45 guy, *Because sometimes being fat and slow is a good thing.*


Hey, I resemble that remark. Fat and slow! That's me.

Anyway, I love 45 ACP for the same reason. I'll probably going to upgrade my Shield for a Shield in 45. As much as I don't mind a grip safety on my 1911 handguns, I don't like it on any of those XD handguns Springfield imports from Croatia. I like many imports like Sig and Walther, just not Springfield. Part of the reason is the grip safety, part is I think they're overpriced, and part of it is I'm still unhappy with Springfield over their supporting of the anti-gun politicians in Illinois. At the time, I was going to buy a Springfield Saint, but got a Smith and Wesson M&P 15 instead. I don't forget as easily as others might. That's what they hope for, that we 2nd Amendment supporters will have a short memory. They hope we'll suppress that memory because of our love to buy guns.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Craigh said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark. Fat and slow! That's me.
> 
> Anyway, I love 45 ACP for the same reason. I'll probably going to upgrade my Shield for a Shield in 45. As much as I don't mind a grip safety on my 1911 handguns, I don't like it on any of those XD handguns Springfield imports from Croatia. I like many imports like Sig and Walther, just not Springfield. Part of the reason is the grip safety, part is I think they're overpriced, and part of it is *I'm still unhappy with Springfield over their supporting of the anti-gun politicians in Illinois.* At the time, I was going to buy a Springfield Saint, but got a Smith and Wesson M&P 15 instead. I don't forget as easily as others might. That's what they hope for, that we 2nd Amendment supporters will have a short memory. They hope we'll suppress that memory because of our love to buy guns.


They're not the only one's that sold out to anti gun politicians:


> Second Amendment supporters are a pretty dedicated lot so you'd think the *1994 Smith & Wesson and Sturm Ruger sellout to the Clinton Administration* would continue to be a warning to all firearm manufacturers. Both sold out law abiding gun owners by buying into Clinton's Assault Weapon Ban and both suffered overwhelming public backlash. So one would think it would serve to put manufacturers on notice that turning their back on pro-Second Amendment John Q. Public isn't the best option; not so for Springfield Armory and Rock River Arms.--https://bearingarms.com/david-l/2017/05/01/springfield-armory-and-rock-river-arms-sell-out-illinois-ffls/


Like 'em or not and in spite of what they did, Springfield does make a good product. I'm not about to give up my S&W's or Ruger's either. The XDS .45 is an excellent pistol for discreet concealed carry. It's about as small as you're gonna' get in a 5+1 semi auto .45. The grip safety? Take it or leave it, some like 'em, some don't. As for me, I don't even know it's there as it hasn't hindered the function of the gun. A lot of people want that extra margin of safety on a striker fired gun. Although I'm a take it or leave it kind of guy, it's there and it's not something else you have do in order to fire the gun. As soon as you grab the gun it's automatically disengaged. It also has a loaded chamber indicator on the top of the slide that pops up. Another take it or leave it type of thing. They also have an ambidextrous mag release. The original XDS series comes with interchangeable back straps. However the Mod 2 version doesn't but it's a vast improvement over the original design. I couldn't believe the difference when I first picked up the gun.

But of all the polymer framed pistols I like HK's the best especially their VP series. I only wish they would make a VP45 SK or at least a VP40 SK. As of now they only offer the SK version in .9mm. I've got both the VP 40 and the VP 9.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

desertman said:


> They're not the only one's that sold out to anti gun politicians:


Well, you're right of course and it took a few years for me to warm back up to those companies like Ruger and S&W. The same will go for Springfield. It's just way too soon for me. My memory will last at least five or so years. I vote with my wallet. I'm in the market currently for a 308 battle rifle, but unfortunately Springfield's excellent M1A is off the table. It's just the way it has to be if I'm going to do a very small part in supporting the 2nd Amendment. It's going to take a lot of "small parts" or we will lose for sure. Just because I like something and the fact it might be a great product does not mean I'll buy it. I wouldn't get rid of something I already own. I just wouldn't buy something else.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree that the grip safety is unnecessary, but it's not a deal-breaker for me, because it is a simple mechanism and it works consistently as it was designed to do, without impacting performance. I look at it the same way as I look at a CD player on my truck radio. I don't need it, but it doesn't hurt anything.

As for the XD line being manufactured in Croatia, that's just the way things are, with economics being what they are, today. Springfield recognized a jewel with the original HS-2000, and made a deal with them to produce the gun to their specs, for sale to their customers as a less expensive alternative to Glock. Springfield is set up to service and repair them, if necessary, so they put their reputation for quality on the line. It appears that it was a good decision.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Craigh said:


> Well, you're right of course and it took a few years for me to warm back up to those companies like Ruger and S&W. The same will go for Springfield. It's just way too soon for me. My memory will last at least five or so years. I vote with my wallet. I'm in the market currently for a 308 battle rifle, but unfortunately Springfield's excellent M1A is off the table. It's just the way it has to be if I'm going to do a very small part in supporting the 2nd Amendment. It's going to take a lot of "small parts" or we will lose for sure. Just because I like something and the fact it might be a great product does not mean I'll buy it. I wouldn't get rid of something I already own. I just wouldn't buy something else.


I don't know what the board of directors are thinking when they make those corporate decisions? I certainly don't think they want to put themselves out of business. Either by us boycotting them or by laws that are passed. Especially companies that cater mostly to the civilian market. One things for sure putting them out of business won't do us any good. Especially if companies that sell to both the civilian, and governmental agencies decide to drop the civilian market altogether and rely on government contracts to sustain them. About the only thing I can think of is maybe they felt that if they gave an inch they will be left alone? Or maybe for better public relations amongst a non gun owning public? Doing their civic duty kind of thing? They may not want to be viewed as not willing to compromise for the so called "greater good"? I really don't have the answers for that and can only speculate?

The biggest problems that manufacturers face is that for a lot of people just a gun or two will last them their lifetimes and suit their needs. These are people who are not really gun enthusiasts and just may have one or a few for self defense, hunting or sporting purposes. For them the gun is just a tool no different than a pair of pliers. They can't tell the difference between an S&W and a Taurus. Those are the: What do I need that type of weapon for when I've got my bolt action rifle a shotgun and a revolver? kind of people. Then there are the real gun enthusiasts that just plain love guns and just gotta' have the latest and greatest. But for them too it gets to the point where they have just about every type of gun that they could ever want that is legal to own. Then there are the curio and relic collectors who have no interest in guns that are currently being manufactured. Their only interest are guns that are rare, out of production and have great historical value. Some people will only buy when there's a threat of a gun ban, usually after a mass shooting. With the dozens of manufacturers out there, especially those manufacturers that mostly cater to the civilian market. How they can afford to alienate their customers or potential customers is beyond me? Companies that have captured the law enforcement and military market don't need us. Those that cater to the civilian market do. But it's a double edged sword if the companies that cater to governmental agencies tell us to go to hell. Then we'll need the companies that cater to the civilian market just as much as they need us.

Unfortunately we are losing regardless of what we do. We are losing not only 2nd Amendment but our Constitutional Republic. Every time there is a mass shooting, a new gun law is enacted that wasn't there before whether it be a federal, state or local law or ordinance. Such as what happened in Deerfield, Illinois. With more onerous laws waiting on deck and more useless asinine laws being proposed. We do not have the propagandizing mass media on our side that's for sure. What a lot of people don't realize is that it's not about guns and public safety. It's all about enslaving this once great nation into a socialist aristocracy of which the Left will have absolute power and control. The 2nd Amendment and Constitutional law are the only things that are standing in their way. Every time there is a Democrat administration we take two steps towards that goal. With the Republicans only one step back or at least holding it temporarily in check. It really scares the shit outta' me when you see all of those marches with hundreds of thousands, even millions of people that are all too willing to vote their basic civil rights away. That's exactly what the Democrats want. We will bury you is a phrase that was used by Soviet premier Nikita Khrushchev while addressing Western ambassadors at a reception at the Polish embassy in Moscow on November 18, 1956. His prophesy is turning out to be true.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Well, I can only say we both agree mostly. I just try to do my part as well as I can and have very little tolerance for any gun, ammo, etc. company who sells us out in the least. Moreover, I am constantly calling or writing my various representatives. I also somewhat effectively use social media for the cause. Everything we can do to stem the tide has to be done. Unfortunately, I think we will eventually lose this battle. I'll still be trying, though. 

One last thing. I wish all pro-gun people would get on board. There's just too much divisiveness among us. Also, so many pro-gun people are also very private people. That means they don't get heard. It goes with the territory, and I think that's the biggest issue we face. It's just hard to get these hard nosed, stiff-necked, stubbornly independent pro-constitution men to get out there and make themselves heard. They'd rather gripe and moan about the state of our country among each other. Look at all who complain about Facebook and other social media forums. These have to be embraced if we are going to be heard. That's just the way it is in this day, whine all we might. The liberals know how to get motivated. They lose a battle and keep fighting. We win one and go to sleep. Giving a few bucks to a conservative group and voting for Trump just is not enough.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Craigh said:


> *Well, I can only say we both agree mostly.* I just try to do my part as well as I can and have very little tolerance for any gun, ammo, etc. company who sells us out in the least. Moreover, I am constantly calling or writing my various representatives. I also somewhat effectively use social media for the cause. Everything we can do to stem the tide has to be done. Unfortunately, I think we will eventually lose this battle. I'll still be trying, though.
> 
> One last thing. I wish all pro-gun people would get on board. There's just too much divisiveness among us. Also, so many pro-gun people are also very private people. That means they don't get heard. It goes with the territory, and I think that's the biggest issue we face. It's just hard to get these hard nosed, stiff-necked, stubbornly independent pro-constitution men to get out there and make themselves heard. They'd rather gripe and moan about the state of our country among each other. Look at all who complain about Facebook and other social media forums. These have to be embraced if we are going to be heard. That's just the way it is in this day, whine all we might. The liberals know how to get motivated. They lose a battle and keep fighting. We win one and go to sleep. Giving a few bucks to a conservative group and voting for Trump just is not enough.


Absolutely! I've done all of the above too. I also post in other forums that are not specifically firearms related when political topics and 2nd amendment issues come up. You can reach a wider audience there. No Facebook for me though. Here on this forum we're pretty much preaching to the choir. However by preaching to the choir, the choir can then use our sermons to preach to other choirs of a different congregation using social media to advance our cause. We certainly can not, other than Fox News get our message out through the national news media conglomerates. They are nothing more than the propaganda arm of the Democrat Party of which Goebbels would be proud.

I'm a devout anti socialist that loathes the Democrat Party and everything that they stand for. It's not only the 2nd Amendment that they want to destroy but the whole concept of a Constitutional Republic of which this nation was founded. I'll do everything in my power to expose that party for the frauds that they are and to encourage people to never vote for a Democrat no matter what they promise or who they run for any particular public office. They are the plague of the earth, run by a group of elitist swines who's only desire is for absolute power and control over every aspect of our lives. The Republican Party to a lessor degree are the same or at the very least they let the Democrats get away with all of their bullshit only putting up tepid opposition. Especially when they control both houses of congress and the presidency. But for the most part they support the 2nd Amendment. If any particular political party does not trust the people with the lawful possession of firearms. Then there's no way in hell that the people can ever trust that party. What does that party have to fear of an armed populace, if they didn't wish to enslave them? That's the way I look at it. That's why we have a 2nd Amendment in the first place.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Bisley said:


> I agree that the grip safety is unnecessary, but it's not a deal-breaker for me, because it is a simple mechanism and it works consistently as it was designed to do, without impacting performance. I look at it the same way as I look at a CD player on my truck radio. I don't need it, but it doesn't hurt anything.
> 
> As for the XD line being manufactured in Croatia, that's just the way things are, with economics being what they are, today. Springfield recognized a jewel with the original HS-2000, and made a deal with them to produce the gun to their specs, for sale to their customers as a less expensive alternative to Glock. Springfield is set up to service and repair them, if necessary, so they put their reputation for quality on the line. It appears that it was a good decision.


A CD player? Man, you've got to upgrade to an I Pod. I changed the radio in my truck to one that has a USB port to plug the I Pod into. I've got over 5,000 songs on the I Pod, just plug it in, put it on shuffle and away I go. Like my guns I couldn't live without the God damn thing.

Springfields and Glocks are pretty much in the same ball park price wise comparatively speaking. Let's say a Glock G30 to an XDM .45 Compact 3.8 Bud's lists the Glock at $592, the Springfield at $561. You do get a bit more with the Springfield. It comes with a nicer fitted case, two 9 round and one 13 round magazine, mag pouch and holster, interchangeable back straps and a mag loader. The Glock G30 came with one 9 round and one 10 round magazine. The Springfield has a solid steel locking block and fewer stamped steel parts and in my opinion a better made pistol all around. You can use lead bullets in the Springfield. It's a better looking gun and more ergonomic that's for sure. The Glock has fewer parts and a simpler fire control unit because of its lack of a grip safety, its tried and true reputation and is probably thee weapon of choice for the majority of the nations law enforcement agencies. There's a plethora of aftermarket parts and accessories for both with a bit more for the Glock. So take your pick? I've got both and have yet to have an issue with either one. Most of the time I carry the Glock G30, but would still trust my life to the Springfield. If I could only have one or the other, that would be a tough decision. I'd probably go for the Glock if only because there's more of them and their parts to go around.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

For the 40 users, and I have both 40 Mod 0 and 40 Mod 2 (just got the Mod 2) I use Underwood 155 gr XTP as it has a smallmouth HP, I have to use 170 gr FMJ from Fiocchi for practice, not really ideal, but what I have.


----------

